# Mooning!!!!!!!!!!



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

A bit rude


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

So that's what you've been doing lately Steve :roll: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trish
I could not be (look at the plane window and what do you see?) ed with it at the mo. If you look back, you may be able to figure out why. Anyway nice to hear from you

Steve


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I didn't know the Elsan was at the front!

Bomber aimer's notice must say "No beans pre-flight" :wink: 

P.S. Rude is the other way round!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> P.S. Rude is the other way round!


Not to some Drummer :roll:

Now what is happening with the rest of his body?  

Steve


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Im confused

was he the rear gunner


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Did that make him a crack shot?

....or did the pilot call "Bums away"?

Ian


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't be cheeky


----------

